

Show HN: SeeAround.me – See and share local news - ajones05
http://www.seearound.me/

======
ajones05
The problem: hyperlocal news is fragmented - on news sites, blogs,
newsletters, events pages, etc. I built this so the local community can see,
submit, curate, and discuss local news, all in one place and with a map.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
maybe the mobile app is better but when I want to post something I thought I
would get an option so oauth and submit something from my social account not a
file I have on my computer.

How is the mobile UX?

~~~
ajones05
You mean there was an issue with Facebook login..? It should only try to open
a file from your computer if you're submitting a story and try to attach an
image. Re mobile: It's too complex for a small screen, so there's a mobile
page that just says there will be an app soon.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
No i logged in without fb (just to see that experience first). so this is used
more to kind of geo see what is going on around you? wouldn't an instagram be
the best integration because then you can see events that are going on around
you?

~~~
ajones05
At first I thought I could just try to pull in geo-tagged feeds from
Instagram, Twitter, and other sources. The trouble is, most of that content is
not actually about the location. Someone might say, "I love lasagna!" and it's
geotagged nearby. Unfortunately, I found there's simply too much noise for
that approach to work.

Edit: The answer to your first question is, yes, that's exactly what it's
for!: to see news within a certain radius of where you are.

~~~
edwinespinosa09
yeah I see how that can be a major issue, since rarely do people use the goe
tag feature on social...

maybe an easy way to designate if their post,tweet or share should also be
share on seearound by denoting a #seeme?

Idk just an idea

~~~
edwinespinosa09
oh yeah I definitely see what you mean. Well ill keep playing around the app
and maybe something will come to me :)

~~~
ajones05
Awesome, thanks for taking a look and sharing feedback!

------
ajones05
A few people have been using it in the bay area, mainly in Oakland and
Barkeley and a few in SF. Note that in other locations you can still use it,
but there isn't much content to see!

------
zz1
Same purpose: [http://localflow.co/](http://localflow.co/)

